
Nobel laureate Daniel Kahneman – Premortem to eliminate thinking biases - rbanffy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzTNMalfyhM
======
hcta
This sounds intriguing for sure. But it seems like it would be hard to ever
know how likely premorteming is to kill a good idea as compared with a bad
one. And conditioned on some version of a plan being shipped after a premortem
session, it's hard to guess - after how many cycles of premortem and
corresponding plan revision should the net effect be most likely positive?

